# Lawrence Welk Resort Villas - RCI 1 in 4?



## vistana90 (Jan 20, 2008)

We spent 2 weeks in their Escondido resort through an RCI exchange last July. We all absolutely loved the resort and the surrounding area.

We want to go back there but in the back of my mind I seem to remember it saying that this was a 1 in 4 resort. I've tried to confirm this on the RCI website, but there are no restrictions shown.

Can anyone confirm if there are any restrictions for repeat exchanges into this resort?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 20, 2008)

I believe there is that rule with RCI. Not sure about II. We owned a fixed week in summer and paid to convert to platinum points for flexibility, although we totally loved our fixed week location and unit.
Liz


----------



## BevL (Jan 20, 2008)

II doesn't have any 1 in 4 rule, although there are some area restrictions in, for example, Hawaii, I believe, and Orlando.

I believe the RCI 1 in 4 also extends to Villas onthe Green, the other Lawrence Welk Resort in the same location.  I believe, but could be wrong, that if you stay at one, you are prohibited from staying at either resort for four years.


----------



## Garnet (Jan 21, 2008)

*Myabe the Grand Pacific Resorts you are thinking of???*

I know that the Grand Pacific Resorts have a 1 in 4 year rule with RCI.  Every once in a while you read someone bypassed it-but, there are also others who though they bypassed it and RCI canceled their vacation...  

The GPR (top of my head) are Grand Pacific Palisades, Villa D'Auberge, So Cal Beach Club, Carlsbad Seapoint, Carlsbad Inn, and maybe a couple others-in oddly enough-Lake Tahoe or non-So Cal.

Like the other poster wrote, I don't believe that II has a 1 in 4 year rule.


----------



## vistana90 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks folks 

We are members of RCI only, so will be exchanging with that organisation. We've been to several resorts with the 1 in 4 (some have a 1 in 3) rule - Vistana and OLCC in Florida spring to mind. I wasn't sure about Welk, but I thought I recalled some comment on the exchange slip saying that this was a 1 in 4 resort.



BevL said:


> I believe the RCI 1 in 4 also extends to Villas onthe Green, the other Lawrence Welk Resort in the same location.  I believe, but could be wrong, that if you stay at one, you are prohibited from staying at either resort for four years.



Oh dear - we had come up with a cunning plan to circumvent the rule by trying for Villas on The Green, but that seems a non starter, from what you say.

Thanks again folks.


----------



## BevL (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, please don't take my word for it.  I just seem to recall that restriction somewhere along the line.  But a call to RCI should be able to clear it up.


----------



## vistana90 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Bev.....seems like a good idea Will give them a call.


----------

